# Second Marriage



## RWJ (Aug 6, 2010)

A couple, who were both widowed, had been going out with each other for
a long time.

Urged on by their friends, they decided it was finally time to get
married.

Before the wedding, they went out to dinner and had a long conversation
regarding how their marriage might work.

They discussed finances, living arrangements and so on. 

Finally, the man decided it was time to broach the subject of their
physical relationship.

'How do you feel about sex?' he asked, rather tentatively.

I would like it infrequently,' she replied.

The man sat quietly for a moment, adjusted his glasses, leaned over
towards her and whispered,


'Is that one word or two??????????????


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2010)

Very good. It took me a while for me to get the punch line then had a good laugh.


----------



## gail1 (Aug 6, 2010)

lol love it


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2010)

loll nice one


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 6, 2010)

It took me a while too, till i got over the shock of the bare faced refusal to intimate relations.............I would send her packing.............


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 6, 2010)

lol, good one!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 6, 2010)

RWJ said:


> A couple, who were both widowed, had been going out with each other for
> a long time.
> 
> Urged on by their friends, they decided it was finally time to get
> ...



Ah, I get it now. hee hee Sheena


----------



## wakman (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok just to carry it on a bit Girls you like it (the Joke) or SEX !!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2010)

wakman said:


> Ok just to carry it on a bit Girls you like it (the Joke) or SEX !!!!



both but i cant possibly say in what oder


----------



## scootdevon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Lol she told me 2 words   *


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2010)

scootdevon said:


> *Lol she told me 2 words   *



LOLOLOL..............


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 6, 2010)

wakman said:


> Ok just to carry it on a bit Girls you like it (the Joke) or SEX !!!!



Can't remember it's been so long!


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> Can't remember it's been so long!



since which ? lolol


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 6, 2010)

Steffie said:


> since which ? lolol



NOT the joke!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 6, 2010)

Steffie said:


> since which ? lolol



Not the joke!


----------



## cazscot (Aug 7, 2010)

Ha Ha took me a minute to get it...


----------



## Jimbo (Aug 9, 2010)

scootdevon said:


> *Lol she told me 2 words   *



Lucky burger! Mine said one!


----------



## scootdevon (Aug 9, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Lucky burger! Mine said one!


*Soz i was dreaming  *


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2010)

wakman said:


> Ok just to carry it on a bit Girls you like it (the Joke) or SEX !!!!



I'm old and married, I don't do that kind of thing...


----------



## Jimbo (Aug 23, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I'm old and married, I don't do that kind of thing...



If I may ask, what do you consider to be old? For example I am 50 and to my kids thats ancient, mind you they're both under 16   But, I still feel young, especially at heart!


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 24, 2010)

I dont get it lol


----------

